# Action Station Ideas



## fulltang (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello Chefs,

I work at a private boarding highschool and I need to come up with some ideas for action stations. They would be for approx. 60 to 70 students/staff. They would be done during dinner service and would have to be manned by a single chef.

Some ideas I've had so far are:

Bananas Foster Station

Decorate your own cupcakes

Pasta/Stir fry station (this one would be a bit intensive and pushing the limits of being doable)

I was hoping I could gather some more ideas from this marvelous community.

Thank you!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

FullTang,

Maybe these suggestions might help :

Taco / Fajitas station

Wok

Quesadilla

Sushi

Omelette

Petals.

ps. Maybe have a look here too : http://www.bravoclassiccatering.com/action.shtml


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

s'more

chocolate river

pho

pho type salad

yogurt....top with fresh fruits, dried fruit, nuts, granola

mashed potato bar

baked potato bar

pasta


----------



## jchenschel (Mar 9, 2007)

Crepe Station..

I vote for pasta station again, it's cheap and quick, people love it.


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

Wing Cart with a couple dozen sauce choices (and a create your own wing sauce with basic components?)  Also offer naked/flour dusted/breaded. 

A light flour dusted wing tossed in fresh General Tso's Sauce over Broccoli with toasted sesame seeds isn't your everyday wing.

just an idea


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Salad....use martini shakers to mix/dress, lettuces are displayed in chicken wire which is way cool

Cereal....fruit (dried and fresh), nuts, different cereals.....again shake and serve

Vietnamese spring rolls.....

Banh mi


----------



## chefcrazy80 (Feb 8, 2013)

Pad Thai

Bruchetta station with grilled chicken, toasted points served over salad/mixed greens

loaded fries/mashed potatoes

Mexican Food of all sorts


----------



## arugula (Sep 13, 2012)

I would go with a pasta bar too or maybe a burger bar.


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Besides  the baked potato bar you could also offer  a variety of stuffed potato skins. And an Ice Cream bar is always a hit


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

How long is dinner service?   I've done fajitas, fish kabob, stir fry, sushi, pasta.  All of it for brunch service stretched over three hours.


----------

